# Suche das perfekte Strategiespiel.



## Disdroid (5. Oktober 2011)

Na, ich weiss auch, dass es kein perfektes Spiel gibt. Aber ich und mein Kollege haben verschiedene Ansprüche, die am besten alle erfüllt werden wollen . 
Tja, wir beide haben viel und gute Zeit mit folgenden Spielen gehabt:
-Schlacht um Mittelerde I & II (warum kein Nachfolger )
-Stronghold (bis Crusader. II und Legends konnte man nichmal rauchen)
-Anno 1602 - 1404 (mittlerweile aber verleidet)
-Supreme Commander I & II ()
-Die Stämme (2 Jahre lang und nie wieder )

Diese Spiele sind klasse, hängen uns aber ziemlich zum Hals raus und nun brauchen wir wieder was, wo wir auch unser Hirn brauchen. Für die Shooterzukunft sorgt BF3.
Freude haben wir sehr, wenn es eine gute Base aufzubauen gilt. Wirtschaft darf nicht fehlen. Schlachtenvielvalt (land,luft,wasser) wäre auch schön. Und ONLINE spielbar natürlich.
Für alle die jetz STARCRAFT!! rufen... Ich habs ihm schon vorgeschlagen... Das Spiel ist uns aber etwas schnell für uns und nach seiner Meinung sind die Spieler zu nah aufeinander. 
Tja, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ein paar Hoffnungen kommen ja noch bald auf den Markt (Stronghold 3, Anno 2070), aber wir sind irgendwie etwas alteingesessen.
Von uns aus gehen wir nicht einfach hin und kaufen mal ein Spiel, welches halbwegs gut ausschaut. Wir brauchen ne gute Empfehlung.
Help.


----------



## Cinnayum (5. Oktober 2011)

In den Multiplayerpartien von SCII kann man auch nen kleineres Tempo einstellen.

Das neue AOE-Online ist kein Totalausfall. Das kost auch nix. Schaut euch das mal an.


----------



## Lordadmiral (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich schlag da mal die Strategiespiele von Paradox Interactive vor, wenn ihr was fürs Hirn braucht ( Games - Paradox Interactive )....Europa Universalis Reihe, Victoria 2, Hearts of Iron Reihe wären da besonders zu empfehlen. 
Falls ihr mehr auf Klassiker steht wäre vielleicht Panzer Corps ( Slitherine Ltd ), die Neuauflage von Panzer General was für euch.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest dir auch mal Sins of a Solar Empire ansehen!


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal Civilization gezockt ?
Das ist das einzigste Game das ich immer wieder zocken kann


----------



## Master Shake (6. Oktober 2011)

Das beste Strategiespiel ist...(Trommelwirbel): Schach!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es lange nicht mehr gespielt, aber habt ihr euch mal die Earth-Reihe angeschaut? Das letzte war Earth 2160, kam vor einige Jahren raus und war an sich ganz gut, erhielt aber kaum Aufmerksamkeit. Inzwischen dürfte das auch auf irgendwelchen Heft-DVDs gelandet und sonst günstig in Handel erhältlich sein. Zumindest zum Überbrücken bis zu den von Dir genannten Titeln könntet ihr euch das mal anschauen. Nur wie die Online-Unterstützung inzwischen aussieht weiß ich nicht.

@ Cinnayum: Ich würde SC II generell als schnelles Spiel betrachten, unabhängig von der eingestellten Spielgeschwindigkeit. Das ganze Spielprinzip ist halt einfach auf flottere Gefechte ausgelegt, und auch die Aussage des Kollegen des Threaderstellers würde ich da bekräftigen, dass die Spieler (im Vergleichzu Spielen wir SupCom z.B.) sehr dicht beieinander sind.

@ Master Shake: Schon mal Go gespielt? Das soll ja noch ne Ecke anspruchsvoller als Schach sein. Mal schauen, ob ich mal reinschaue.


----------



## Disdroid (6. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal thx für die ganzen Vorschläge.
@Starcraft II... Wir haben beide die Demo gezockt und es hat schon einen ziemlichen Bruch mit unserem Spielstil gefordert (ja, auch auf langsam). Klar gibt es auch Lowrank, aber ich kenne das Spiel zu genüge von youtube und habe keine lust mir jeden 2. Monat eine neue Maus&Keyboard zu kaufen. Klicklicklicklicklicklicklck.
@AoE online, werde ich mir nochmals anschauen, aber das letzte mal war ich nicht lange geblieben.
@Hearts of Iron, Victoria und Panzercorbs. Viel Strathegie (like) wenig bis garkeine Wirtschaft/Basebau (no like)
@Civilisation, Ich besitze bereits nr. V, habe auch schon paar Stunden auf dem Konto und mir gefällt das rundenbasierte System, aber da würde mein Kollege lieber Monopoly spielen.
@Schach & Go, beide bestens bekannt und werden nie Konkurenz auf der Elektrobüchse finden.

Werde mir Earth 2160 und Sins of a solar Empire mal näher ansehen. Vorallem wenn ersteres noch Online spielbar ist, werden wir uns dies sicher ausprobieren.


----------



## Glühbirne (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht´s mit dem kommenden Anno 2070 aus? 
Schau doch mal im Sammelthread vorbei!


----------



## lukas93h (10. Oktober 2011)

Warcraft 3: Immer wieder für spannende Schlachten zu gebrauchen. Empfehlenswert ist auch das Expansionpack "The Frozen Throne".

Company of Heroes: Ein wirklich sehr gutes Strategiespiel. Das Setting "WWII" ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ein wirklich gutes Spiel. Ebenfalls mit dem Expansionpack zu genießen für noch mehr Spielspaß.

RUSE: Ich liebe die Pokerstimmung und die Einheiten- bzw. Fraktionenvielfalt. Kann ich auch nur Empfehlen.

Tja sonst hab ich noch Stronhold 1+2 in meinem Sortiment... und (auch wenn es auch nicht wirklich ein Strategie-Spiel ist) Spore^^


----------



## Disdroid (10. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad mal bisschen Eufloria demo gezockt. Das Teil hätte mit Multiplayer richtig Potential. Sins of a solar Empire geht ja in ne ähnliche Richtung. Bei Earth 2160 kam ich noch nicht dazu. Werde mal Ruse ebenfalls oben auf die liste setzen, das klingt spannend (gepokert haben wir auch schon online und nicht friggin Facebookpoker) Company of Heros, na ok... Mal schauen.


----------

